# "Operation Not Supported By Device" When I Try to Mount USB Drive



## lavacano201014 (Sep 27, 2009)

I installed FreeBSD tonight to mess with it. I was having issues configuring X (all I would get is the mess o' stuffs you always get before the WM/DE fully implements itself), so I wanted to install Fluxbox to see if it's just the WM I'm using.

Now, the machine I have BSD on does NOT have a working way of accessing the Internet, so I downloaded a Fluxbox tarball on my USB drive. When I go to plug it in, it starts throwing up errors in shiny white text (this would also happen when I ran the mount command on it).

I solved that by adding the line in the /etc/fstab file, but now every time I try to mount it it says "Operation Not Supported By Device".

The /etc/fstab line says the filesystem for "da0s1" is "vfat". Did I screw that up (I haven't touched FreeBSD before, and I haven't edited an /etc/fstab in a long time), or is there something else wrong?


----------



## lavacano201014 (Sep 27, 2009)

First off, why is there no edit button?

Second, I got talked with by a BSD expert. Apparently it's "msdosfs". Seems kinda...wrong...but I come from a Knoppix/Ubuntu background, so I'll roll with it.


----------



## phoenix (Sep 27, 2009)

Once you have 10 posts, and your account has been active for 10 days, then you can edit your own posts.

Reading the mount(8) man page would have shown you the name of the filesystem.


----------

